

 Andreessen Horowitz Raises $650M Fund, Just Shy Of $1B Under Management - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/02/andreessen-horowitz-650m-fund/

======
riffer
_Horowitz says half the people he’s told the news to have asked why the fund
was so big and half have asked why the fund was so small._

